# eportal.erp.bsnl.co.in/irj/portal website not opening on lumia 535 and laptop



## abatra87 (Mar 22, 2016)

Website mentioned in subject is not opening in my lumia 535 as well as my laptop.its giving error as 500 internal server error sap netweaver application server 7.00/java as 7.00.

Pleasee help how to open this site on both mobile and laptop.

it opens for login page ,i enter my credentials then it takes and displays me logged in.but after that if i try to access anything then this error comes.specially on lumia 535.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2016)

is this is the web address :


```
eportal.erp.bsnl.co.in/irj/portal
```

It's opening fine - try using google chrome.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2016)

Opening fine on Chrome on my desktop too!!


----------



## abatra87 (Mar 22, 2016)

it opens for login page ,i enter my credentials then it takes and displays me logged in.but after that if i try to access anything then this error comes.specially on lumia 535.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2016)

Then there must be some miss configuration on the server side - if this is the case contact the people responsible for maintenance of the website. As a last try try using IE11 or FF browser.


----------

